# Anyone use a Honda Accord for Uber?



## Suism (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm curious because I'm contemplating on buying it since I'm getting tired of using a rental that's 400$ a week. The 1600 a month could seriously be utilized in a better manner so I was thinking of financing a Honda Accord simply because it's more spacious than a civic. I do plan on doing this full time for the next couple years, just until I get my computer science degree. I live in NYC as well. 

I just wanted to ask to all the Accord drivers about the maintenance frequency as well as mileage because I am worried that the Accord might not last me 200k miles. I average about 3k miles a month


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

The Accord is a fine car and will last 200k easily if maintained properly. I recommend that you go used 2011-2013 from a reputable franchised dealer. It doesn't have to be Honda. You'll go through miles quickly enough that a Certified car isn't a great advantage. $10-$12K


----------



## scrooge64 (Sep 10, 2017)

I have been using a 2013 Accord EX (4 cylinder, cloth seats) since Labor Day ‘17. I believe it’s the right size for the purpose, as it is big enough for up to 4 pax (3 with luggage) yet gets 30 mpg for a mix of city and highway driving (I am in NY Capital-Saratoga region, so there is a mix of inner city and trips between cities). I’ve had the car since it was new (originally leased in December ‘12), then I bought out the lease three years later. I put 600 Miles/month on car before Uber/Lyft driving, then 2000 Miles/month since I began rideshare driving.


----------

